# new to site



## dawn1979 (Jan 12, 2012)

hey y'all! this is my first post, im trying to find out more info on my bottle collection, open to trade or sale. i have many antique canning jars, beverage bottles, pottery, moonshine bottles, etc. nice to meet y'all!! []


----------



## stanleyva2009 (Jan 12, 2012)

Hiya...welcome.  This is the place to find info on ANY bottle...alot of people have reall helped me out.


----------



## dawn1979 (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks so much for welcoming me! I'll post some pics this evening or tomorrow and maybe you could help me with them.


----------



## HH White (Jan 12, 2012)

Hi there. What's a moonshine bottle look like?


----------



## carobran (Jan 12, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: dawn1979
> 
> hey y'all! this is my first post, im trying to find out more info on my bottle collection, open to trade or sale. i have many antique canning jars, beverage bottles, pottery, moonshine bottles, etc. nice to meet y'all!! []


 Welcome to the forum!Where might ya be from?You used yall twice so you must be from the South[]Im assuming you mean moonshine jugs?I collect ground-lip fruit jars so PM me if youd like to sell any sometime.


----------



## Blackglass (Jan 12, 2012)

Welcome to the outdated, light blue forum pages of AB-N. We're a nice bunch, we don't bite most of the time.


----------



## carobran (Jan 12, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: Blackglass
> 
> we don't bite most of the time.


 And if we do,dont worry,we've all had our rabies shots.[8|]


----------



## JohnN (Jan 12, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  carobran
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Uhh, most of us had our shots. I still need to make the appointment. One of these days I will. I'll try not to bite until then.


----------



## dawn1979 (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks so much for helping me with this, I've never joined a forum place! Y'all are great!


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 12, 2012)

If you need any help getting pics up, just ask.. welcome to ABN !


----------



## dawn1979 (Jan 12, 2012)

My pics. The Ball Perfect Masons have a porcelin lids and I have a full set. Some are new finds, so they're still dirty. I have no info at all about the coffee pitcher-warmer thing, so if any of you know anything about it, please let me know. It is silver and blown glass, a bottom with a candle for warming.


----------



## carobran (Jan 12, 2012)

Sorry,dont see the picture.You have a new PM.


----------



## dawn1979 (Jan 12, 2012)

y'all please bear with me, I'm not very computer-literate. i'm just gonna put em out there and if you have info or are interested in any of em, just pm me.


----------



## dawn1979 (Jan 12, 2012)

my stuff


----------



## carobran (Jan 12, 2012)

> , I'm not very computer-literate.


 We should start a club.[]


----------



## dawn1979 (Jan 12, 2012)

Hey guys, trying to upload my pics and it says my files are too large. Help?


----------



## carobran (Jan 12, 2012)

You can downsize through PAINt.View the picture on your screen,right click and scroll doen to OPEN WITH,click that then go down to PAINT,click that and go to the top corner and click IMAGE,go down and click on STRETCH/SKEW then put 75% or so in both boxes,clickOK,then the right corner X,then click OK in the box that pops up.If you cant figure it out email the pictures to me and ill be glad to post them.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 12, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  carobran
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 sPEAk for your self sonny


----------



## carobran (Jan 13, 2012)

Heres the pictures,There could be some good ACLs in the mix.


----------



## carobran (Jan 13, 2012)

Ahhhh,I forgot to emb it.


----------



## carobran (Jan 13, 2012)

!


----------



## carobran (Jan 13, 2012)

!


----------



## carobran (Jan 13, 2012)

!


----------



## carobran (Jan 13, 2012)

!


----------



## carobran (Jan 13, 2012)

!


----------



## carobran (Jan 13, 2012)

Th,Th,Th,Thats All Folks!!


----------



## stanleyva2009 (Jan 13, 2012)

Hey Dawn, any of those soda bottles from Virginia?  If so, what towns?


----------



## dawn1979 (Jan 14, 2012)

Hey guys! Wanted to thank carobran for all your help with my pics, I've got it figured out now. I'll try to take some better ones and get those uploaded. Do any of y'all know about the aqua ball perfects that have the porcelin tops? Is that common? And the silver coffee/tea pitcher with the warmer stand underneath that holds a candle, y'all ever come across something like that? I know it's hand blown, and that's about it.


----------



## carobran (Jan 15, 2012)

The BALL PERFECT MASONS are pretty common.Do you have any jars that say MASONS PATENT 1858,or MASONS IMPROVED,or any aqua jars that are not BALL or ATLAS?[]


----------



## debs5800 (Jan 18, 2012)

Hi checking to see if I have this right


----------



## epackage (Jan 18, 2012)

You can post this picture much larger....


----------



## David Fertig (Jan 21, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Your's looks much healthier, Rick!


----------

